
How Microsoft rewrote its C# compiler in C# and made it open source - LyalinDotCom
https://medium.com/microsoft-open-source-stories/how-microsoft-rewrote-its-c-compiler-in-c-and-made-it-open-source-4ebed5646f98
======
kristianp
Is Microsoft publishing on Medium now? Remember what happened after they
started using github to publish their open source code?

How long before they buy Medium?

